# Voting Question



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

When you vote, do you have to click on the site link in the lineup for it to count?? Just wondering because it never seems to make a difference when I vote. How often does it update??


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You don't have to click on the link. All you have to do is click on "vote for this site". Remember there are so many people voting, one or two won't make much difference in the vote count. You need about 20 people to vote to make any difference.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ok, thanks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually as of my click right now one click will move us up 2 places and two clicks would move us up 5. So depending on the reading big moves can happen quickly. 

As far as updates on the bottom of the page it will show 

*Last Rerank: 9-28-05 9:30pm
Next Rerank: 9-28-05 9:40pm *


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm trying to remember to vote, I love this site


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

mlefev said:


> i'm trying to remember to vote, I love this site


You've just gotta get into it as a habit :wink:


----------

